# 3x3x3 - April 10 - 16, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. *Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.*

Thanks, and good luck!

1. F2 D2 L2 F' L2 U F D' B' R D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' R U L' U' R2 U' F D'
2. B R U' F2 U L2 D' B' L' U L U L2 D' L F2 U B' L' U R2 D L2 B2 U'
3. L B R' D' L' D L2 F' D2 B2 R' D' B2 U' L2 F' L U L' D' R U L' B' R2
4. F2 R' D L' U R U2 B2 R U2 L2 B' L F2 L' F D' R D' L B U2 L' U L2
5. R' B2 R' D R' B L B' U F' L D2 R2 B L2 B' R2 F2 D' B2 L' D2 R2 D R'


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 11, 2006)

Frank Morris 
18.33
20.74, 17.34, 16.93, (21.32), (16.84)

There is your 18.xx avg Jon.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Apr 11, 2006)

Zarqa Malik
38.01
44.98, (49.82), (28.00), 33.87, 35.18
YaY! Those last three were good solves, thanks to Craig!


----------



## BillT (Apr 12, 2006)

Name: Bill Tuscher
Average: 17.14
Times: (14.75) 18.14 16.88 16.40 (18.76)

The first two were opposite cross, and the 14.75 was also XCross. I continued this to a full 12-solve average and got 17.11.


----------



## Gungz (Apr 12, 2006)

Name : Yu Jeong-Min
Average: 14.376

Fastest Time: 11.58
Slowest Time: 15.61
Standard Deviation: 01.61 

Individual Times:
1)(11.58)
2)15.33
3)(15.61)
4)13.61
5)14.19

yah. first solve Xcross


----------



## caseyp (Apr 13, 2006)

Name: Casey Pernsteiner
Average: 13.50
Times: (8.91), 11.29, 15.75, 13.47, (16.68)

The 8.91 is my new personal best! I did opposite cross on two of these solves.


----------



## Erik (Apr 13, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 17.34
Times: (08.46), 17.19, 16.42, 18.40, (19.83)

8.46 is pretty lucky  , well actually I saw the most in inspection time. Cross on yellow (I always do cross on white or yellow) while making cross I could insert a pair. 2nd pair was 4 moves. 3d pair was 6 moves. 4th pair was 4 moves. I accidentaly oriented last layer with last pair. The PLL was a Y. This is a lucky solve so I won't count is as a personal record. The other solves were just a bit fast. B) I wish I had this kind of scrambler all the time :lol:


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 13, 2006)

Average: 19.73
Times: (23.60) 20.92 (15.72) 17.11 21.15

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL. I want forget this average a.s.a.p. :unsure: 

Michael Fung


----------



## pjk (Apr 14, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 39.59
Time: 37.78 (36.98) (DNF) 41.09 39.89

The DNF occurred when the cube slipped out of my hands, and rather than finishing, I knew it was going to be real high because I was in the middle of an alg 
-On side of that, one of my better 4 solves


----------



## Joël (Apr 14, 2006)

Name: Jo?l van Noort
Times: 15.91 (16.80) 15.62 (13.30) 16.26
Average: 15.93

Horrible..


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 14, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 20.81
Times: (15.85), (26.56), 19.60, 20.30, 22.53

3rd solve used a G perm just learned... The second solve I did too, but not well...


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 15, 2006)

Jon Morris
16.38
17.27, 15.00, (13.42), 16.88, (17.64)

I've completely lost it!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 15, 2006)

Name: Pedro Santos
Average: 17.86 seconds
Times: (20.50), (16.22), 19.47, 16.59, 17.53

Not bad


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2006)

Thom Barlow
21.55
(23.53) 20.09 22.05 22.53 (17.15)

yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk....


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 16, 2006)

Name : Guillaume Meunier
Average: 15.17
Times : (11.42), 14.28, 14.70, (20.80), 16.55
Quote : The first was easy but no consistent <_< 

Guillaume


----------



## chrisbcubing (Apr 16, 2006)

name chris brownlee

aver 24.27

times 23.10, 25.51, 25.60, 24.20, 20.60


i guess when you are off you are off


----------



## dougreed (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you all for competing!
*
1. Casey Pernsteiner......13.50
2. Yu Jeong-Min...........14.38
3. Guillaume Meunier......15.17
*
4. Joel van Noort.........15.93
5. Jon Morris.............16.38
6. Bill Tuscher...........17.14
7. Erik Akkersdijk........17.34
8. Pedro Santos...........17.86
9. Frank Morris...........18.33
10.Michael Fung...........19.73
11.Craig Bouchard.........20.81
12.Thom Barlow............21.55
13.Chris Brownlee.........24.27
14.Zarqa Malik............38.01
15.Patrick Kelly..........39.59


----------

